# Mix of whey v flaxseed



## noel123ie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi

Im currently cutting and looking for a good mix of protein and flaxseed and maybe some extra virgin olive oil

Anyone got any ideas that would be great-not sure how much of each to use

Thanks folks

Noel


----------

